# DDR Breeders in Canada



## scuba_bob (May 5, 2008)

Anyone know of good DDR breeders in Canada?... I'm looking for a black sable male for companion and not finding much for breeders in Canada or Western Canada that breed DDR. If anyone knows of some breeders I can check out please let me know of them.


----------



## scuba_bob (May 5, 2008)

No one knows of any DDR breeders in BC or others in Canada?.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

carmen (carmspack) here on the board,,I'm not sure what part she is in or near you..


----------



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

JakodaCD OA said:


> carmen (carmspack) here on the board,,I'm not sure what part she is in or near you..


Other side of the country 

BC is on the west coast, Carmspack is over here just east of Toronto.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

see how well I know my canadian geography LOL

Ok how about vom banach in WA state I think?


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

British Columbia -- Ruth Yeulett has many of my dogs --- there is an adult black sable male that she may have available - ask about Bugati (show quality) - I did have a litter back in Nov 2010 that was all ddr , and imported an all ddr male from parchimer land -- BUT I do not breed for any niche , whether ddr, czech or any colour -- I choose the genetics for what they have to offer , I combine the litters for high instinct and solid temperament , I don't sell because a person wants a specific colour etc . I try very hard to make a good match and then make myself available for all and any help the person may need.

I had a litter two weeks ago with some DDR -- lots of herding lineage behind both sire and dam -- sire is retired Narc dog who worked in schools with young children Carmspack Cubby - German Shepherd Dog
dam was bred to provide a replacement for "sire" as a working dog -- very very similar in nature , totally confident, tolerant , kid loving , not dog aggressive, biddable , easy to work with easy to live with , no issues , no health issues, no digestive issues . CARMINA VOM SITTING BULL - German Shepherd Dog


Ruth is very well known in the schutzhund , tracking, working , farm work dog , obedience and show ring community -
- been around for a long time . Stock guaranteed and she stands by it.


Her son was an excellent show ring handler , and is now a VET in the Hamilton area.

Ruth Yeulett - Kelowna British Columbia 250 768 7241


----------



## scuba_bob (May 5, 2008)

Thanks for the replies and I'll check into Ruth as I'll be in Kelowna next month and can see what she has planned and hopefully see hers and your dogs Carmspack.

Alright I love this dog!! while the look and built of him can someone point me to North American breeders that breed gsd like this beauty. This dog is sooo nice!.

Aritar Bastet - kennel of German Shepherds


----------



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

Have you thought of importing?
Sometimes it's even cheaper in Canada to import than to buy domestically. 
I prefer to be close to the breeder, but lots of people import for that reason.


----------



## scuba_bob (May 5, 2008)

Yeah I'm opening to going to Europe but would be nice to find a pup close to me then in NA but who are some of the good DDR breeders in Europe?.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

scuba bob you already have the names , check out Ruth's black sable male Bugati , here is his police dog brothers pedigree (Agro dual PD) Carmspack Agro - German Shepherd Dog

Bugati is very dark near black -- and show quality (experienced show handler - multi champs opinion) --

Carmen
Carmspack Working German Shepherd Dogs


----------



## scuba_bob (May 5, 2008)

Carmspack I'm looking for a puppy not an adult but I will give Ruth a call to see what she has coming up. I talked to a friend in Kelowna who is familiar with her and I hear she has a great rep as a trainer and I hear her dogs are stunning, sounds like she's well known in the Okanagan.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

Pedigreedatabase.com has a classifieds section where you could search for puppies but beware of who you're purchasing from and who you're taking advice from. 
From what I hear, imported puppies typically aren't backed by their breeders as are by better breeders in North America.


----------



## scuba_bob (May 5, 2008)

The worse part of getting a puppy is the search for the right breeder, right dog in the right time frame. 
I've been looking and can't find anything in Canada and the breeder I talked to in the States that I like doesn't ship outside of the States and she has a pup that I really like. Anyone know of kennels that have DDR puppies that will be ready for home in mid August to Mid September? I'm ok with a pup thats not much older than 3 months in August. I got that time off and would be a great time to add a pup with all the free time and make it easier for him to adjust. 
I'm now looking for a pup anywhere in Europe or North American as long as it's from a great breeder.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

Scuba bob - Ruth has been active in schutzhund, she has trained SAR , she is training Human Remains, she has trained competitive CKC -- and excelled . I spoke to her this afternoon as she needs to make up her mind whether she is getting a male or female from my litter . She said she has decided to sell a 9 month old female , basic training well started, lots of ball drive, tug, very confident -- all flooring --- all noise , sudden movements etc. She could go for schutzhund , she could go for police detection , SAR etc . The dam is my female daughter of Griswald Xazziam and Carmspack Case - litter mate to narcotic and bomb detection sister and brother --- the sire is her main stud "Rush" Russian Black if you want to connect with your friends to find out his reputation for producing solid stable pups. Rush is a son of Colin Malemi and a line going back to my old orignal working genetics.
Both sire and dam in this combination were selected for extreme hunt/search and tracking drives . 
Seeing that she is the age that she is you can request a hip and elbow x ray .
She has the dam Carmspack Mon Ami , but has several progeny with the sire already, so will want to have something new , breeding Mon Ami to a male line that she does not have .

Also litter of 7 week olds, dark dark pups , lots of pant grips and ball drive, very good looking (Bugati does throw them!) , super confident.

Once again have a friend go look at the pups and report back to you .

Seems to make sense since she is "just around the corner from you"

Carmen
Carmspack Working German Shepherd Dogs


----------



## tintallie (Aug 6, 2008)

Scuba Bob - Please look into the following Schutzhund clubs in BC if you are nearby and talk to the training director for guidance. They might have some leads as to any members or connections who may have litters.

http://gsscc.ca/regions-and-clubs/west.aspx

German Shepherd Schutzhund Club of Canada also has a Classified ad section and it looks like there are a couple of sable sires having litters, but they are not DDR.

http://gsscc.ca/classifieds.aspx


----------



## tintallie (Aug 6, 2008)

tintallie said:


> Scuba Bob - Please look into the following Schutzhund clubs in BC if you are nearby and talk to the training director for guidance. They might have some leads as to any members or connections who may have litters.
> 
> http://gsscc.ca/regions-and-clubs/west.aspx
> 
> ...


Sorry, I meant, I'm not sure if they are DDR. Missed a couple of words :crazy:


----------



## scuba_bob (May 5, 2008)

carmspack said:


> Scuba bob - Ruth has been active in schutzhund, she has trained SAR , she is training Human Remains, she has trained competitive CKC -- and excelled . I spoke to her this afternoon as she needs to make up her mind whether she is getting a male or female from my litter . She said she has decided to sell a 9 month old female , basic training well started, lots of ball drive, tug, very confident -- all flooring --- all noise , sudden movements etc. She could go for schutzhund , she could go for police detection , SAR etc . The dam is my female daughter of Griswald Xazziam and Carmspack Case - litter mate to narcotic and bomb detection sister and brother --- the sire is her main stud "Rush" Russian Black if you want to connect with your friends to find out his reputation for producing solid stable pups. Rush is a son of Colin Malemi and a line going back to my old orignal working genetics.
> Both sire and dam in this combination were selected for extreme hunt/search and tracking drives .
> Seeing that she is the age that she is you can request a hip and elbow x ray .
> She has the dam Carmspack Mon Ami , but has several progeny with the sire already, so will want to have something new , breeding Mon Ami to a male line that she does not have .
> ...


I talked to Ruth last night and this seems like the type of pup I'm looking for and it's a huge bonus that she's so close to me but might not work out as the pups will be ready next week for their new homes and the soonest I can pick the pup up is the 13 or 14 of August, when I'm done my training. Looks like I might be two weeks too late as she want to place them in their new homes right when there ready. 
I'll check back with her in August when I'm there and maybe she'll have one left but she doesn't seem to want to hold the pup.

Thanks a lot for the recommendation.


----------



## scuba_bob (May 5, 2008)

Carmspack do you have the pedigree of the dam for her litter?.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

visit her , look at the pups , give her a serious deposit and she will hold it .

I know where she is coming from . People say they are interested , you hold the dog, other people visit , love the dog but you can't release it because you have an arrangement , the people never come back -- you meet with them while out and around and oh , they forgot , Johnny needed braces , or some such thing.

Ruth always waits for the right home , there is no time frame , the issue is if she is holding a dog for someone specifically it ties the dog up , so it is totally reasonable to ask for a deposit. 

Carmen


----------



## scuba_bob (May 5, 2008)

carmspack said:


> visit her , look at the pups , give her a serious deposit and she will hold it .
> 
> I know where she is coming from . People say they are interested , you hold the dog, other people visit , love the dog but you can't release it because you have an arrangement , the people never come back -- you meet with them while out and around and oh , they forgot , Johnny needed braces , or some such thing.
> 
> ...


I have no problem paying deposit and picking it up when I'm there, if this is the right pup for me and so far it sounds like a great breeding and what I'm looking for. I'll talk to her and see if she'll be ok with that and I can get my sister to look at the pups and the parents for me.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

Scuba bob I hope to have a picture of one of the males for you , possibly tonight . I will need a friend to move it from my email address on to the forum though . oh boy so much to learn.

7 weeks old - ears up , big solid structure .

hoping that she can send pictures of the sire , Carmspack Bugati and the dam too.

She said the dam has a progeny currently in training with expectations of this dog going to Nationals - the trainer feels this is not out of reach for this dog at all. Give her a call and she will give you his number so you can speak to him.

so waiting for some pictures --soon 

Carmen
Carmspack Working German Shepherd Dogs


----------



## scuba_bob (May 5, 2008)

carmspack said:


> Scuba bob I hope to have a picture of one of the males for you , possibly tonight . I will need a friend to move it from my email address on to the forum though . oh boy so much to learn.
> 
> 7 weeks old - ears up , big solid structure .
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot Carmen! I have my sister also going to see her and the pups tomorrow for me so I'm looking forward to hearing back from her. Can't wait to see these pics.
You could forward that email with the pics to my email and that might make it easier for you?.


----------



## scuba_bob (May 5, 2008)

My new puppy and a picture of his dad.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

carmspack said:


> The dam is my female daughter of Griswald Xazziam and Carmspack Case - litter mate to narcotic and bomb detection sister and brother --- the sire is her main stud "Rush" Russian Black if you want to connect with your friends to find out his reputation for producing solid stable pups. Rush is a son of Colin Malemi and a line going back to my old orignal working genetics.Carmen
> Carmspack Working German Shepherd Dogs


Carmen - where is this male??? I have kicked myself for years for not breeding Kyra or Csabre to Colin!

Lee


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

this male has NO Colin . 

Ruth has Colin Malemi , through her females side. The best combination actually was Colin Malemi to Yeulett's Black Currant "Curri" whose dam was "Brite" who carries Dingo v h Gero (the dog used as THE ideal in movement ---wait till you see new Linda Shaw material in the works !!! ) and SALADA -- a SAR , UD , TD , sister to a SAR etc Jasmine, sister to Stash also SAR etc , Tom Brown an RCMP dog and Tetley the female which is the backbone of my old lines , dam to Tell and Keanu both police dogs of note with Metro Toronto doing commendable , award winning police service plus positive public relations which got the funds coming in to develop the unit. They were all long lived -- 14 years for Tetley, one of the females that Ruth had lived close to 17 years.

Even Renee said that the Colin/Black Currant litter was the best combination. The dam contributed much Bernd Lierberg and Marko Cellerland . Saladas sire was a working police dog Rallos Farmenblick.

Here is the pedigree of the male in the picture. Carmspack Bugati - German Shepherd Dog

his dam Sabrina is linebred on those female lines (taken to Colin).

This is one hard bodied dog . Ruth runs him on the ATV , probably covers 10 miles every day . He is darker than the picture . I talked to Ruth about this --- he is shedding , normally, like his sister , he is so dark he appears to be black.

Here is a pedigree I have with Russian Black "Rush" Carmspack Sumo - German Shepherd Dog
This is the dog Sumo that I have talked about as being so natural in his genetic obedience , the quiet , watchful, dog that anticipates what you need done and acts as your agent ---sans training in a formal way --- the old farmdog smarts, the sidekick . 

She still has Rush --- she is in British Columbia 250 768 7241


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

congratulations scuba bob.

You know what ? You are going to have great temperament !!!! 

Bugati's brother Agro is on my web site, a working dual police dog . The dam side is dripping in working dogs -- long lived , healthy, rugged , hardy . 

Carmen
Carmspack Working German Shepherd Dogs


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

Lee Ms Wolfstraum, I see where Colin Malemi fits in. I had recommended a 9 month old female that Ruth decided to sell. The sire is her Russian Black , call name RUSH who is Colin Malemi crossed with original carmspack , bred to a female that is my breeding from Griswald Xazziam and Carmspack Case . This female she has is from two powerful search/hunt dogs Rush and Mon Ami -- and exhibits exceptional skills herself - suitable for any specialized detection or SAR work -- fearless , work all surfaces , social.

Carmen


----------



## Claudia Crosier (Feb 19, 2020)

scuba_bob said:


> Anyone know of good DDR breeders in Canada?... I'm looking for a black sable male for companion and not finding much for breeders in Canada or Western Canada that breed DDR. If anyone knows of some breeders I can check out please let me know of them.


----------



## Claudia Crosier (Feb 19, 2020)

Hi there is someone breeding full DDR in Arizona DDR German Shepherds Gigante kennels


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

This thread is from 2011. The OP already got a puppy.


----------

